# Breeding this mare to this stallion?



## anonymity (Jan 8, 2019)

Hi all. I'm toying with the idea of breeding my mare. Thus far, my top pick is this stallion (I'll attach a photo, he's the cremello). I've never bred a horse before so I'm looking for outside opinions on how well this stallion may compliment my mare. I like him because he could add height and lengthen the neck a bit. Foal would be eligible to register and guaranteed palomino :loveshower: 

Also, another question. Anyone have experience breeding an older maiden mare? By the time I'm ready to *maybe* breed her, she'd be 15/16. Please excuse her rough appearance, I had just pulled her out of pasture!


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

So in your research what has this stallion put on the ground and what "parts" did he carry on to the baby that improved them?
I want to know other than a color, which they may produce, what else is so special about this stallion that he has passed on to his get...
What has the stallion done?
What does he excel at?
What has the mare got that is so special to want to breed her to bring it forth in another...
Are both of these horses registered?
Breed registry or are they "color" registry?
What lines are they from that may also pass on traits strongly enhancing their get?

To me, a lot more than color is at stake in this cross when bred...
There are no guarantees that a "longer neck" is going to be achieved...
_There are no guarantees...._

For me, I see issues in both horses that would keep me from making this a pair...
If I wanted a guarantee of color....
_I would buy a baby of color already on the ground._
_I would buy a baby that is built as I want, not breed and have a house of unknowns.
_
My understanding is older maiden mares are harder to get in foal and harder for them to stay in and birth...
I don't know where that is from, but know I've seen and read that several times.
I also think about conception rates, complications and how that works in all animals...
The older the female is the more risk there is in all aspects of pregnancy and delivery. 
Compounded and unknowns...
All on a maiden mare...

No...just not going to happen with the mare I so care about...
Just to many risks on what _could _happen to her. :frown_color:
:runninghorse2:...
_jmo..._


----------



## anonymity (Jan 8, 2019)

Color is a bonus. I'm breeding for my future riding horse, not bloodlines. My mare is grade. Stallion is AQHA and AWR, foal would be AWR. I know that doesn't mean much, but I suppose it's better than grade. He has lovely gaits, his foals all come out correct and pleasant. My mare is the best horse I have ever known and had the pleasure to ride. The best brain, easy disposition, put together well, and brave in every situation. She's mostly retired due to an old injury, which is why breeding has been on my mind. 

Of course nothing is guaranteed, I was pointing out possibilities. I would _like_ a slightly longer neck and some added height. But if baby came out the carbon copy of my mare, I'd still be over the moon. I would much rather produce my own riding horse than buy one. I'm aware of the costs, but buying my "perfect horse" would cost more than producing my own (unless I buy a foal, which I will be looking into as well). 

I'm not worried that my mare isn't up to par. She's no FEI horse, but she's a nice little stock horse. I also am conscious of other peoples' ethical hesitations towards breeding...but this post is specific to the crossing of my mare and this stallion. I thought about posting in the conformation section but wasn't sure so posted here. 

Vet is coming out soon and I will ask more about breeding older maiden mares. I also have a friend who has been breeding Arabs for probably over 30 years I'll have to ask... I'm considering one of her stallions too (she loves my mare)


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I actually like the stallion. He's not perfect, but then again, that horse hasn't been born yet. As for breeding the older maiden. I would flush some eggs and then implant an embryo in a surrogate mare and dodge the older, maiden mare bullets. It's more expensive, but breeding has never been cheap when done right.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

anonymity said:


> I'm not worried that my mare isn't up to par. She's no FEI horse, but she's a nice little stock horse. I also am conscious of other peoples' ethical hesitations towards breeding...but this post is specific to the crossing of my mare and this stallion.
> 
> Vet is coming out soon and I will ask more about breeding older maiden mares.



Glad you are taking consult with your trusted vet and their professional opinion as they know your mare and that is very important a consideration..._her._
I have no feelings one way or the other regarding "peoples' ethical hesitations towards breeding"....
My comment was exactly what it was...
Concern for your mares well-being...
Concern for what the stallion has produced that you seek to improve in your mare and is it a known thrown trait of his...
I asked about the registered because it is a easy way to see what he has done...good, bad, ugly and fantastic...
Same for your mare...
You can get a feel for what hits the ground by looking at other offspring...
And regardless of our best intentions...being registered just gives a better chance for them if the worst happens to us in life.


Best of luck with your research, your information found and decision made...
:runninghorse2:....


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

Your mare has a number of fairly obvious conformation flaws that could easily be passed to a foal no matter what the stallion. I do like that stallion even though cremello is one of my least favorite horse colors.

If I owned that mare I would not breed her, not only because of her age and that she is grade but because she simply isn't a good enough specimen to breed. Even though she might be a great riding horse.


----------

